# Passport required for children?



## janej (May 16, 2011)

We are going to the Canadian Rockies at the end of June.  We will fly in/out of Kelispell, MT.  Do I need to get passports for my kids?  They are both under 16.  I just noticed that their passport will expire 2 weeks before the trip.

I read the State Department website.  It seems like they can use the birth certificates.  I just want to make sure I did not misread anything.


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2011)

I think they have to have a passport -



> If You're Traveling to Canada by Air
> 
> If you do not already have one, it's time to apply for a passport. Although there are other documents that are accepted by land and sea (see below),* a passport is your only choice for acceptable official identification for re-entry into the United States or if you're a US citizen traveling to Canada from a third country. Note that no matter how young your child is, he or she is also required to have a passport. *Be sure to apply for your passports well in advance of your trip; application or renewal processing can take four to six weeks, particularly before the summer travel season. More information about applying for passports is available at the US Department of State's website.



How to get a passport in a hurry - http://travelwithkids.about.com/gi/.../travel.state.gov/passport/passport_1738.html


----------



## janej (May 16, 2011)

Denise,

Are you sure?  Is it necessary even if we travel to Canada by car?  Here is what I found on the State Department website.   

For entry into the United States via land and sea borders, U.S. citizens will need to present either a U.S. passport, passport card, NEXUS card, Enhanced Drivers License or other Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI)-compliant document.  The only exception to this requirement is for U.S. citizens under the age of 16 (or under 19, if traveling with a school, religious, or other youth group) who need only present a birth certificate (original, photocopy or certified copy), Consular Report of Birth Abroad, or naturalization certificate. 

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2011)

I misunderstood your post - I thought you were flying.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (May 16, 2011)

Passports are needed for children whenever they are FLYING somewhere international.  About 3 years ago we didn't realize that my daughter's kiddie passport had expired (only 5 years for children's passports vs. 10 years for adults).  Mexicana airlines caught it when we were checking in at LAX, and they refused to let her board.  

We had to pay Mexicana an extra $900 for 3 new airline tickets flying out later that night from Tijuana, Mexico and drive our car across the border to Mexico just to get her into the country.  We found out after we got there that everyone (any age) who is not a Mexican citizen is required to have a valid passport from their country when flying any airline in Mexico.  Luckily, both times we were checking in (both in Tijuana & returning from Cancun) we were able to sneak around the security guy who was checking passports.  Phew!  That was an expensive lesson in inadequate pre-trip planning. 

It was right around the time there had been a big change in passport requirements for returning US citizens.  While we were in Cancun we met one family who's college age son was denied boarding in Los Angeles.  They kept going while he stayed behind to get the 1-day Passport service.  We also heard of another family in Cancun, who had somehow made it to Mexico, but were denied boarding at the Cancun airport for their return flight.  They had to rent a car and drive to Merida, Mexico where there is a US Embassy/Consulate to reissue emergency passports to someone in their group.

So, my advice... check the US State department rules carefully to make sure the documents you have are still fine for the future time period when you are travelling.  I would also bring the expired passports for the girls, just so you have a U.S. picture id to match the birth certificate.

--- Rene


----------



## strandlover (May 17, 2011)

*Err on the side of caution*

Even though we are Canadian, we had a similar confusion.  We simply opted to get passports for the kids.  You should have plenty of time for your end of June vacation.

We breezed through customs (land and air entries into the US) and passports are valid for 5 years up here in Canada.


----------



## janej (May 17, 2011)

I checked both Canada and US official website and found we should be fine.  It takes 4-6 weeks to get US passports for the kids.  The complication is that both parents and the kids need to present.  We both have travel plans for the next two week so we won't really be together until after Memorial weekend.  We also have to take the kids out of school since the passport applications hours are 10 to 4pm.  

I think it is probably best for me to hang on to their old passports like Rene suggested.  My older one will be 16 in November.  He can get the 10 year passport by then.


----------



## bccash63 (May 17, 2011)

My husband has taken our now 15 yr son to Canada for a fishing trip the last 3 yrs.  They drive from WI and he has just needed a birth certificate and a notarized letter from me saying he has permission/my knowledge to take our son across the border.  Was told he will need a passport when he turns 16.  Dawn


----------



## janej (May 17, 2011)

Dawn,

Thank you so much for sharing your experience.  I feel better knowing someone has done it.  I am so glad to get that off my to-do list.  I really should have planned better.  At this point, it is quite difficult to get all four of us together between 10 to 4, M-F.

Jane


----------



## AKE (May 20, 2011)

If you are driving then an enhanced driver's license is fine for both ways (I don't know about the process in the States but it Canada it only takes a week if you apply in person.


----------



## bccash63 (May 20, 2011)

My husband needed a passport driving to Canada from the US--dawn


----------



## riverdees05 (May 20, 2011)

We are taking our grandchildren on a cruise in July and opted to get passports as insurance in case one of them got sick and had to be flown back to the USA.  Something to think about.  If they get sick and have to get off the cruise, they can't get back into the USA without a passport.  Not the same as your case.


----------



## eal (May 20, 2011)

The rule has been for several years that everyone needs a passport to return to the US.  But so many school trips - sporting events, volunteering, etc, were getting complicated by the requirement that the state department recently changed the rules for kids under 16, and then for young people under 19 travelling with a group, when DRIVING across the border - from Mexico or Canada.  So it has been confusing but you will be ok in a car.


----------

